# ArrayList überschreiben



## JonnieWalker (26. Mrz 2010)

Hi Leute.

vllt kann mir jemand helfen.??!!?!?!?

ich habe in meiner Datenbankklasse eine Methode die heisst  public "ArrayList<Words> getWords()"
ich lasse mir durch diese Methode meine Daten von der SQL Datenbank ausgeben.
Die anzeige erfolgt in meinem Fenster WordListe.

in dem Fenster Wordliste möchte ich dann auf den Button "nach alphabet sortieren" und er soll mir diese Liste sortiert ausgeben.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktioniert????
wäre echt super.
Danke Leute

Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst i-was es passiert nichts,dass ist das Problem.
wie ich sortiere usw weiss ich und alles auch den Event dann auf den Sortier-Button 
nur was muss ich mit dieser Methode machen damit er das ausführt???


[Java]

public class Datenbank {

    Connection v;
    Connection v2;
    ArrayList<Words> retWords = new ArrayList<Words>();

    public ArrayList<Words> getWords() {
        Words Datensatz;
        ResultSet daten;

        try {
            Statement anweisung = v.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE,
                                                                       ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY);

            daten = anweisung.executeQuery("SELECT wordID, word from words");
            while (daten.next()) {
                Datensatz = new Words(
                        daten.getInt("wordID"),
                        daten.getString("word"));
                retWords.add(Datensatz);
            }
        } catch (Exception ex) {
        }
        return retWords;

    }
[/Java]

[Java]
public class FensterWortliste extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    Datenbank db = new Datenbank();

    public FensterWortliste() {
        initComponents();
        ZeigeListe();

    }

     public void ZeigeListe(){
         jList1.setListData(db.retWords.toArray());
     }
[/Java]


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Mrz 2010)

lies dir das mal durch:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines/39510-arrays-listen-sortieren.html


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Mrz 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> lies dir das mal durch:
> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines/39510-arrays-listen-sortieren.html



-->



labi hat gesagt.:


> wie ich sortiere usw weiss ich





labi hat gesagt.:


> nur was muss ich mit dieser Methode machen damit er das ausführt???



???:L

Wie wäre es denn mit aufrufen? 

--> ArrayList<Words> liste = getWords();


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Mrz 2010)

ja danke aber ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt!
ich will die methode überschreiben.
er gibt mir die Liste so wie der code oben ist schön aus.
ich brache aber die selbe methode um sie zu überschreiben,dass wenn ich auf den button klicke er mir die liste die er mir so schön ausgibt schon einfach sortiert ausgibt nochmal in der selben jList.

sorry war mein fehler.
der code oben ist echt gut.
wie gesagt er gibt mir die lieste aus in meinem fenster.
ich will aber mit dieser methode ihm einfach nur sagen gib sie mir sortiert aus wenn ich auf den button drücke
danke


----------

